# Doctor Fish info (Garra Rufa) - Most famous for fish spa therapy



## ANDYRTG (Oct 1, 2012)

I just recently saw these amazing suckers at the LFS and was trying to find more info on the net. They look similar to the chinese algae eater and are often used for fish spa's. I enjoy how lively these fishes are and definitely wanting to add these guys into my community tank. I have been strong enough so far to hold off my impulse buy at the moment, but I feel the temptation to grab them slowly breaking me. 

Has anybody had any experience with this fish? Anybody try it for the spa treatment? What kind of tank mates do you have them with currently? What would these guys be good for?


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

I don't know much about them, but if they are similar to CAE and are willing to suck skin off of a live person's foot, I'd be nervous of them sucking on larger fish. CAE's can become aggressive and suck on other fish, resulting in stress or death. I'd be cautious of that if adding them to a community tank.


----------



## littleme (Jan 18, 2013)

i tried them recently, its quite entertaining and as far as i read safe.
check this link out that has further details on the Garra Rufa fish: Ichthyotherapy, hygiene and Kissingfish | Kissingfish


----------

